# ext3 Kernel panic after changing from ext2 to ext3

## kami22

Hi,

i just changed my Filesystem from ext2 to ext3. I updated my kernel with ext3 support and my grub in the mbr is still the same. If run fsck.ext3 it says everything is okay. But if i boot the System i get a kernel panic:

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (hdc1): mounted filesystems with ordered data  mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 22:1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemped to kill init!

Pid: 1, comm: init Not tainted 2.6.38.7 #2

Call Trace:

my fstab looks like this:

/dev/hdc1 / ext3 noauto,users,exec 0 0

Thanks for help

Cu kami

----------

## wcg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev/hdc1 / ext3 noauto,users,exec 0 0
> 
> 

 

Why would you want "noauto" and "users" for mount options

for your root directory? (man mount, search for "noauto".) You

could try this:

```

dev/hdc1 / ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1

```

You have 3 or more ide drives (/dev/hdc)? Or is this some udev

magic to refer to an sata drive as "/dev/hd[digit]"? (On a box

with a single sata drive here, the system is seeing it as "/dev/sda".)

(NB: "noatime" breaks mutt, but pine, alpine etc are unaffected. I do not

know what graphic mode email clients may make use of file atime to determine

which messages have already been seen. See "noatime" and "relatime"

in the mount man page.)

----------

## kami22

Hi,

same Problem with the new fstab.

Some more tipps?

Cu kami

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of nl /etc/fstab; emerge --info and the contents of the static /dev directory of your root filesystem.

----------

